# Teman men's road bike



## Pedal pusher (27 Dec 2011)

Does anybody know anything about these bikes. Have seen them on e bay going for under £200. This would be my first road bike and wondered if it would be suitable. Many thanks


----------



## Vigilies (27 Dec 2011)

Hmm, seems to be a lot of low cost components which may wear out quickly. Down tube shifters take some getting used to depending on what you've been riding up to now. The ride may be harsh as it has an alloy frame and some large cross section tubes.
All in all I would try to get a second hand "name brand" which would probably end up being a more satisfying ride.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (28 Dec 2011)

Halfords have a couple of Muchos cheapie bikes in the sale (a boardman for about £450 and a voodoo Limba for £400. I am tempted muchly by the latter!)


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2011)

Decathlon do a road bike for £300 too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2011)

A little off-topic, but I've only seen Teman bikes locked up but with wheels missing; one is alongside CS3 with no front wheel and the rear wheel minus spokes and hub - there's just a rim attached to the D-lock - and I saw another one yesterday with no rear wheel. (I think that was in Clapham) I've never seen one being ridden or with 2 wheels though.

I don't know whether that means Teman owners when they get back to their bike and find it's been vandalised, decide it's just not worth any more bother.... Obviously, 2 bikes is not a large enough sample to be able to answer this question. Curious, though, that the only ones I've seen had been abandoned.


----------



## Chris-H (28 Dec 2011)

These seem a similar spec to my cheapie road bike,Viking Giro D'italia,its ok as a starter bike but the components are cheap,since owning mine ( 3months) i've upgraded the brake calipers as they were very poor quality,the tyres and then replaced the stem and bars,but thats more to do with riding position preferences,so if you do decide to get one be prepared to upgrade some of the bits,will be interesting to see how it fares as i quite like the look of the white and black hyybrid they do.Now my cheapie has been upgraded it rides well and is fairly fast and light.


----------



## MossCommuter (28 Dec 2011)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A little off-topic, but I've only seen Teman bikes locked up but with wheels missing


 
I had a Teman single speed and rode it less than 2 miles before it was stolen... Despite their low spec' I think they look attractive to thieves.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2011)

Vigilies said:


> Hmm, seems to be a lot of low cost components which may wear out quickly. Down tube shifters take some getting used to depending on what you've been riding up to now. The ride may be harsh as it has an alloy frame and some large cross section tubes.
> All in all I would try to get a second hand "name brand" which would probably end up being a more satisfying ride.


 
Further reading says its lightweight at 11kg for the frame, my carrera virtuoso weighs less than that for the whole bike , its on offer atm as well for £250, with sti shifters ( you can change gear while keeping your hands on the handlebars )and better components all round .I did 70 + miles on mine yesterday and it was fine ,it even has points so you can add a rack + mudgaurds if you want to use it for commuting or carrying more stuff on leisure rides.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_272635_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2011)

horses for courses , but tend to agree with the going for a 2nd hand branded bike for that budget should be able to pick loads of choice from retro to more modern rides


----------



## Cubist (28 Dec 2011)

Halfords Carrera Virtuoso, as Cyberknight points out, will be better in every way. Have a look here.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...2938227981|mt:Exact|nw:search|crid:9879930124


----------



## Pedal pusher (29 Dec 2011)

Thank's everybody for the advice/links. The Carrera Virtuoso seems to be sold out and no stores have any left. Had a chat with a work colleague who agreed with you guys don't bother with a Teman it will only put me off cycling.


----------

